# Proper drum switch wiring Dayton 2X440A



## c1802362 (Mar 20, 2022)

I got myself into a pickle....

The single phase, 115V 1 HP motor powering my South Bend 9A needed a new shaft bearing. It also became apparent the drum switch needed replacement. So I procured a Dayton 2X440A drum switch while the motor was being repaired.

I am now trying to put the system back together and have a small problem. I can't figure out which terminals on the drum switch to wire into the cable coming from the motor and out to the wall plug. (The instructions inside the switch cover are incomprehensible to me).

As shown on the attached graphic, which drum switch terminals (1-6) are the leads (A,B, C, D) wired to?


----------



## benmychree (Mar 20, 2022)

That particular diagram is not for a reversing motor, I think that you should have four wires coming from the motor to the switch, I'd take the switch to the motor shop and ask them how to connect it.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 20, 2022)

Did you not label the wires from the previous drum switch? Tsk, tsk.  Gotta leave a trail of bread crumbs.
John is correct, you need more than two wires from the motor to the switch to reverse it.  Do you want forward and reverse or just on/off?
Can you post a couple more pictures?  Need to see motor data plate and drum switch top view with cover off
Are you wanting to use 120 volts AC or 240?
-Mark


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 20, 2022)

Talk to the guys that repaired the motor.
bring the drum switch over. in 2 minutes they should be able to tell you how to wire it.


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 21, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Did you not label the wires from the previous drum switch? Tsk, tsk.  Gotta leave a trail of bread crumbs.
> John is correct, you need more than two wires from the motor to the switch to reverse it.  Do you want forward and reverse or just on/off?
> Can you post a couple more pictures?  Need to see motor data plate and drum switch top view with cover off
> Are you wanting to use 120 volts AC or 240?
> -Mark


YES I DID! However, the new vs. old switches are different enough they've confused me and a few electricians. The original switch/motor wiring had hot/neutral/ground entering the switch and hot/neutral/ground leaving. 

I'm off to the motor guy next.

Here's a graphic with the info you were interested in

Art


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 21, 2022)

c1802362 said:


> YES I DID! However, the new vs. old switches are different enough they've confused me and a few electricians. The original switch/motor wiring had hot/neutral/ground entering the switch and hot/neutral/ground leaving.
> 
> I'm off to the motor guy next.
> 
> ...


BTW, 120 V single phase


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 21, 2022)

Art: can you zoom in closer on the switches?- pictures are too far away to see clearly. Motor also.
I can do a sketch for you but need better views to work from, and more info
thanks
Was the original switch operating as a forward/off/reverse switch or just forward/off?  (on/off)
What is different about the two switches?  Can you show me?

If you just want to switch the motor on and off, and the switch is the common "hockey stick type"
then you would just connect the power to switch terminals 1 and 5 and the motor wires to 2 and 6.
The motor would then run in the same direction for both positions of the switch handle.


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 21, 2022)

Thanks for the help - I talked with the motor repair shop - they had no ideas

The first two images are of the new Dayton 2X440A drum switch

The original drum switch setup was FWD - OFF - REV

Let me know if you need additional info

Art


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 22, 2022)

OK I see part of the mystery already- your old switch was/is a "chopstick or 3-phase type" and the new one is the "hockey stick type"
I'm not surprised the motor shop couldn't help you- it requires thinking which is a rare commodity these days.
Let me cogitate for a bit and I'll draw up something for you
This should work- couple more wires needed for new switch
Swap Drum 3 and 4 if required to match motor rotation with switch handle.
-M


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 22, 2022)

OK and thanks. I'll have to splice in some wire to extend the lengths from the motor to the drum switch. I'll start working this tomorrow.

Stay tuned.

Art


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 23, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> OK I see part of the mystery already- your old switch was/is a "chopstick or 3-phase type" and the new one is the "hockey stick type"
> I'm not surprised the motor shop couldn't help you- it requires thinking which is a rare commodity these days.
> Let me cogitate for a bit and I'll draw up something for you
> This should work- couple more wires needed for new switch
> ...


Here's where things stand:

* wired the system as shown on your diagram
* switch turns motor forward and aft (obviously depending on position)
* motor rated at 1725 RPM is turning about 60 RPM
* circuit breaker (15A) pops after about 10 seconds

Any suggestions?

Art


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 23, 2022)

Must be a mis-wire, check your wiring again and I'll check the diagram again
Check with the switch cover off- sometimes the cover will touch a terminal or a stray wire strand
-M


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 23, 2022)

I have the switch cover off (wanted to make sure all the wires inside the enclosure weren't getting in the way. Confirmed the switch can make full contact in either direction. Will confirm the wiring and report back tomorrow


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2022)

Was the motor working recently? I saw some rust on it


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 24, 2022)

a) confirmed all wiring is as per your diagram
b) there is some surface rust on the motor housing area just under the wiring housing, but the motor shop confirmed the motor was in good condition when they replaced the front bearing


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2022)

I guess as a sanity check I would bypass the drum switch and connect as per the "low volt" diagram on the motor and plug it in, verify it's ok
Sounds like the motor may have a flakey intermittant problem or perhaps a bearing is seized up- does the shaft turn freely?
-M


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 24, 2022)

The shaft turns freely. No drag or noise. 

It'll take me a few minutes to rewire the motor back to the way it was and test it


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 24, 2022)

Just reset the wiring to the low (115V) diagram and plugged it in. Runs perfectly in the forward direction.

Smooth, quiet, at full speed (1750 RPM).


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2022)

OK.  Put the drum switch back in the circuit and if it still won't work shoot some pictures so I can take a look


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 24, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> OK.  Put the drum switch back in the circuit and if it still won't work shoot some pictures so I can take a look


Did as you directed. I must have had a loose connection, because it now appears everything works!

Thanks!

Now my only issue is that the new drum switch is almost half the size of the original. I found I can't use the supplied front cover as it pinches the wiring (from all angles) preventing the switch from operating. I'll fabricate an oversize cover.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 25, 2022)

Good deal!  It is a snug fit in these new switches- try to splice at the motor when possible and not put wirenuts inside the switch if you can avoid it- they eat up precious real estate


----------



## c1802362 (Mar 25, 2022)

Agreed. I have only one wire nut inside the enclosure, but all the other wires vying for space are causing the problem. 

However, this is a minor problem compared to the original problem you solved.

Thanks again!


----------

